

Quora: Netflix CEO Reed Hastings responds to Q's - lukejduncan
http://www.quora.com/Netflix/How-much-does-Netflix-spend-on-postage-each-year

======
zipdog
This link shows the Qs and Reed's responses: <http://www.quora.com/Reed-
Hastings>

I've always been impressed with Netflix's approach, doubly so after seeing
their employee culture presentation:

<http://www.slideshare.net/reed2001/culture-1798664>

